# Noob from San Diego checking in



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Yo. 

My name is Dominic. I am from South San Diego, currently living in San Marcos, and working in San Juan Capistrano. I just started snowboarding a few years ago, but really fell in love with the sport.

I used to ride an old Salomon Transfer 156 with Flow MK3 bindings. It was all beat up from learning to ride so I sold it at a garage sale. I just purchased a Rome Agent 156 and still unsure which bindings to get.

I need to move somewhere where the snow season is longer, like Oregon or Canada...That would be sweet.

Anyway, that's about it.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome. I'm new here too.

If you ever get lonely for that Salomon Transfer with Flow bindings, I have one that I use solely to teach never-evers with. It has FL-11's on it and is pretty banged up.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm old school from Vista so Welcome. We have a bunch of bindings on sale:
08 Men's Snowboard Bindings - Forum, Union, Rome Snowboards

Union Bindings are pretty hot right now, but the of course the Rome 390's would be perfect.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> I'm old school from Vista so Welcome. We have a bunch of bindings on sale:
> 08 Men's Snowboard Bindings - Forum, Union, Rome Snowboards
> 
> Union Bindings are pretty hot right now, but the of course the Rome 390's would be perfect.


Haha! Did you hear 760 is running out of area codes so they're getting a new lame one? Like 442 or something.

Anyway I checked out your link. I am looking for the Rome 390s but you seem to be out of size Large.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Welcome. I'm new here too.
> 
> If you ever get lonely for that Salomon Transfer with Flow bindings, I have one that I use solely to teach never-evers with. It has FL-11's on it and is pretty banged up.


Haha I'm done with that Transfer! I guess it was a pretty good board to learn on. It survived 3 seasons of bad spills, rocks, etc. All I ever did was sharpen the edges and waxed once in a while. The bindings were worse though. The front clips kept coming off, and I lost a couple screws. But I could always dust my friends because I just had to lock in and ride while they were strapping in.


----------

